# HP Laptop problem



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:help: My husband touched it AGAIN! Now, the screen is blank. The light next (to the left) of the Caps Lock and above the end button are blinking. I unplugged the computer and took the battery off. Then I restarted it and it worked for a short time and is doing it again. Anyone have any quick fix tips? It's probably an I.D.10.T moment I'm having (ID10T.....idiot) :grin:


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Take the battery out, leave it out, plug in the computer and hold down your power button for a good 20 seconds or so. Then put your battery in and try starting it. Let us know what happens.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Same thing, now I can't get the screen to work at all. Should I try hooking up an external monitor to see it my screen went out. My old IMB laptop did that.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Can you hear whether the computer is running? What model is it? If it's running, you can try hooking an external monitor to it.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

It starts running then quits, but the lights keep blinking. It's an HP TouchSmart PC, tx2-1274dx notebook. I tried the external monitor but that didn't work. Then again, I have not added any software to this laptop to run this monitor. But, I really don't know if would need to do that anyway.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If I was a betting man I'd say the inverter board has gone bad; best way to determine that is if you can hook up an external monitor to it and get video WHILE the screen's kablooie.

Edited: Sorry, just saw you tried that. You did ensure that you hit the Fn key plus the video source, yes? It's usually the F8 button; has a square or two on it.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:umno:I did mention I have the ID10T factor when it come to computer stuff! I'll try that now! :kung:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK tell me again, I plug in the external first, then turn on the computer and hit the fn key, that's all?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, I plugged in the external, turned on the computer and hit the fn key. I can hear the computer fan running. And, when you turn it on, the DVD/CD kicks on, you can even open and close the door to it. The hard drive think light never kicks on though. The lights just keep blinking on and off, on and off, on and off. I am leaning more toward hard drive, maybe. :grumble:Wouldn't you know it, just out of warranty:grit:! We leave it on 24/7, that's probably not good on it! Then again this good old desktop has ran non-stop for the last 6 or 7 years now.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think Hp is getting it going. It's running for now. I will post what was wrong in a few! Thanks everyone


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't leave your computer plugged in 24/7 with the battery in. Take the battery out and just use the power cord. I guess what happens is, after the battery is done charging it causes static to build on your mother board. BAD news when that happens!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, rean, you were on the right track. Doing what you said, is what I should do from now on, only let it set longer I guess. Static was the problem, and the computer is working fine now. :thumb: Hope this post helps someone in the future.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad it works, and hope it continues to do so!


----------

